
Save My Inbox - Gmail Dropbox Integration - sinzone
http://www.savemyinbox.com/
======
sfphotoarts
Interesting app, I like the idea a lot.

I wish there were a service where by the results of a filter could be sent to
a printer. Preferably one that formats emails better and turns entire
correspondence threads into books. I'd like to archive some of the more
meaningful relationships that are captured in all their twists and turns over
the years in gmail. Sadly I have never found any such tool.

